# Surgery day for Hilton



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

Surgery for Hilton today and I think that Bella and Ariel are trying to camouflage her so we cant find her. I'll post an update later on and hopefully she wont have a cone of shame on. Cindy is really nervous for her.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww, just love them together, good luck to Hilton!! Keep us posted please.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck, Hilton! I'm sure everything will go smoothly. ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

Hospital phoned. Surgery went well. No complications removing the hernia and her lady parts. The nurse said she was awake and snuggled up in a blanket. They did a laser theraputic treatment to assist with the pain and swelling. We pick her up at 5. I'll post a couple post op pics when I collect her.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yay!! All three of my girls were running around like normal within one day...I had to sedate them. They however, did not have hernia repair, so I'm sure that's a whole different deal.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah the doc said that because she is so wee and the incision is going to be a bit longer, she is supposed to be relatively calm for the next 10 days. I had my wife take tomorrow off and I'm taking Thursday off and I work from home Friday. It isnt really Hilton im worried about, the other 2 chuckle heads will likely try and get her going so we are really going to have to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG was trying to run and play by day 3 so yeah it is hard keeping them down. 

Oh and she had both hernia and spay too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so happy to hear that Hiltons surgery went well !


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Good luck Hilton!!! You can do it!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hope all goes well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad its good news Dave. My only experience waa dropping Basil off for his neuter which is a much smaller operation and and cried in the vets! Hehe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm glad to hear it all went well, I hope she'll recover fast.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So glad everything went well. That picture is too cute!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad all went well with Hilton's surgery.  Keep us updated on how she recovers.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone

She is home now and kind of resting comfortably. The Vet said she didn't try to lick the wound at all so she did not have to come home with a cone of shame and she didn't try at home either. All went well in surgery, the hernia that was removed was mainly fat however a small portion of the intestine was beginning to appear so it was a good thing we brought her in. The vet came into the room carrying her and said "you have the best Chihuahua's I have ever seen" which really made us feel good. Bella is very chillaxed but we were a bit worried about Hilton snapping at the doctors but they said she was awesome.
The incision is very long, from her ribcage all the way down so she is not to do the stairs, jump up or down or any running for 10 days. Bella and Ariel are being really protective of her once we got everyone settled in. Cindy is staying home today and I'll stay home tomorrow with them. Just these first couple days, its more about keeping the other 2 away from her. So all in all, great news and on her way to a full recovery!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So glad Hiltin is doing well. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

That's great news. It'll be over before you know it. What a sweetie, being good at the vets


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

Hilton is doing well, last day of the pain meds today and here are a couple shots of the belly. She seems to be still keeping herself quiet. Hasn't tried to lick it at all and the other 2 are being good with her.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

her incision looks like its healing perfectly . glad to hear she is doing great.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Great to hear she's doing well! I always love it when our vet compliments us, too. 

Great job, Hilton!


----------

